# Homemade recipes



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Since NB has sent out a notice I thought it would be nice to post the recipes you use for your furrbabies. I am thinking about cooking for Mia because I think that this is a little too close for comfort. I thought it would be nice to have one thread with all kinds of different recipes!







Thanks to all who post!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

yes, that would be really helpful.. im so annoyed, i thought Natural Balance was safe.. GREAT!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Here is the one I use. I already posted it a few days ago.

Frosty's Doggie Patties
I have edited it recently to add other meats, yams and tomatoe paste. I made a batch yesterday without veggies. I added chicken gizzards as part of the meat, used only 3 eggs, brown rice, yam, tomatoe paste, cottage cheese and the rest of the small ingredients. Frosty tried to gulp it as it came out of the bag this AM. Not his usual "cautious" style with food!







I have used apples cooked along with veggies too. He like apples.

Remember, I use Missing Link Plus sprinkled on all his food, and only use the patties as part of his diet. He is still getting other canned and dry food. You would have to use a lot more than a pattie a day if you don't supplement.


----------

